# na hřebenech



## Isat17

Can anyone help me with the translation of this sentence:

"notují na hřebenech písničky"

Contest: It's the birthday of a girl and her friends surround her bed and sing..

I don't understand what na hřebenech stands for. 
Please help!
Thank you
Isa


----------



## K.u.r.t

This sounds really awkward, so I suggest you do not worry about that expression.

Hřeben stands for a comb or ridge or a rooftop

I never heard the word used in the context you mentioned but it means something that keeps going up and down - just like a mountain ridge or comb teeth


----------



## werrr

Isat17 said:


> Can anyone help me with the translation of this sentence:


Nobody can help you with translation of a sentence unless you provide the whole sentence. 



> "notují na hřebenech písničky"
> 
> Contest: It's the birthday of a girl and her friends surround her bed and sing..
> 
> I don't understand what na hřebenech stands for.



My guess:

_they are playing (tuning) songs using combs (and lists of paper) as musical instrument_​


----------



## Isat17

Thank you for your answers.

The whole sentence is: 
 Děvčata se řadí u její postele. Hlavu mají přizdobenou čepicemi z novin a již notují na hřebenech písničky.

At the beginning I thought too that they were playing combs, but if so  shouldn't it be written "na hřebeny"?


----------



## K.u.r.t

If they play the combs then the sentence should say hrají na hřebeny. Notují is not really used this way. It is used when someone is humming a tune or as an idiom to agree with someone.


----------



## Isat17

Ok, thanks!!


----------

